# Powersmart DB7659-22 Hunting/surging



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

I don't normally touch these big box blowers but I was at a guys house who offered to sell me this 2015 Powersmart 208cc 22" #DB7659 two stage snowblower for $50, he said he could never get it to run right and it chews up the auger belt ever time he used it. Well I figured out the belt problem right away, the pulleys did not line up. Spacers were put in the wrong place, I assume the factory made this mistake. The surging or hunting I have read is a commen problem with these LCT engines. I pulled the carb and fully took it apart and cleaed it, put it back on and that helped with the hunting/surging and will run the engine smooth now with chock fully on. Threre is No throttle and NO adjustment screws on the carb, I put in a new sparkplug and made sure it was gapped correctly, I checked the govern set up and it all matches the manual but it still surges/hunts and only runs smoth with chock on.

So, with all that said....What do you think of drilling out the jet a little bit. Do you guys think that would help with this hunting problem. This machine is basically new, used only a few times...Sad it's having this many problem...But I would like to fix it, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

these "new" carbs with no adjustments are the EPA mandated exhaust emissions rules now. had one of these on a neighbor's single stage I messed with 2 winters ago. it would actually run fine when under a load, no choke needed. as soon as it went back to no load condition it surged again. on these constant RPM carbs you can try enlarging the mainjet but be careful. you'll need a set of number drills to get small enough sizes. also don't forget, you probably can't duplicate the smooth bore of the jet with a drill since a drill invariably leaves a swirl pattern. it's a long tedious job but it might work. after much wrenching and drilling I got my neighbor's to run a lot better but not being able to ream the hole smooth there was some inconsistency in fuel delivery.


or you could look around for an adjustable carb.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

would one of those ebay adjustible carbs be an option on that one ?


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Ok, update. I pulled the carb off once again. I took the main jet out and used the smooth end of my drill bits to find the size of the jet hole. I then use the size that just fit in the jet hole and put the drill bit threw the jet hole BEFORE turing high speed drill on...(I use air tools). I then ran the drill about 5-7 seconds and turned it off, then pulled the drill bit out...I shaved off very little brass and opened the jet hole up very little.....Cleaned it with carb cleaner and blew it out with air hose. I then reassemble carb and put it back on the machine......BAM, sure enough this worked....The engine runs perfect now. I can't say this fix will work on other similar engines but it did on mine. I figure I had nothing to lose, if this did not work I would have just ordered a new carb. I let it run for 10-15 minutes, walked it around with the auger engaged and it did not even sputter...Now, let's how it stays this way when blowing snow under a load...LOL. 

Stromr , thank you for your advice on this. I hope the information i am sharing helps others with this similar problems...But, like I said. This fix may not be the problem with your machine and drilling out the main jet could cause you further problems..If you do it, be prepared to replace jet or the entire Carb...


----------

